

Peter Cooper's "Beginning Ruby" ebook for $10 on Apress - raju
http://www.apress.com/info/dailydeal

======
raju
Reviews on Amazon for the same <http://tinyurl.com/5c65xg>

~~~
icey
Non-tinied URL: [http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Ruby-Novice-
Professional/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Ruby-Novice-
Professional/dp/1590597664)

